# Bachmann 1/20.3 Onioin Stack needed



## Monkeycircus (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Gang

I am trying to finish my second Connie, #32 and realized I never acquired an onion stack for it. Does anyone have one or two of these from the Bachmann Spectrum Shay? Got a little Christmas cash left or could make a trade of some kind. You can see #34 with its stack in the current photo contest.

Boomer


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I have what you need! Could you send me a private message if you have a chance.


----------

